# Snowfoaming a Motorbike?



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Would it be ok?

or will it reach places where no snowfoam should ever dare to go to, and kill my bikes electrics?!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good question - i would also like to know.

I'd imagine it's ok, as bikes are designed for all weather use, so made to withstand water.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

if you use PH neutral foam, and cover the electrics, it should be ok.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Never snow foamed them, but used to pressure wash both my bikes - an unfaired Suzuki Bandit and a fully faired Kawasaki ZX-7R. Personally I can't see the point in foaming such a small area, you're going to make a lot of mess for not a great deal of benefit in my opinion.

But if you want to go ahead, just use your common sense - don't hammer foam (or water in general) into the area around the clocks, especially the plugs at the back, or the ECU/CDI area usually under the seat. Don't ever point the high pressure water at the wheel bearings, or the tyres. Other than that you'll be fine.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Snow foam my Milli factory without any problems. If Italian electrics can take a foaming then all other bike will be fine.

Bikes are designed to be rain proof so as long as you go easy with where you are pointing the Jet wash or the hose then it will be fine.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive been thinking about this for my bike, but i think im just gonna use Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash rather than snow foam.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i would never snow foam a bike, my dad always washes his 2 bikes, but only with a pre soak, a mitt, bucket and a dribble of water from the hose

They dont take much to keep clean, just need to remember if you PW them,watch the ecu etc and you'll need to re-oil components more often


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I would be concerned about the degreasing effect that the snow (and-or detergent) on the chain and bearing, and the use of the PW on these afterwards.

If i still had my bike, I would probably try snow foam through a foaming head trigger on a bottle for a more accurate application, then hose it off.

It would be too much ofa pain to drag all the PW stuff out for such a small area.


----------



## Hog Maniac (Nov 28, 2008)

I am going to try this soon. Just developed a hand pump snow foam applicator.


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll give it a crack, Dirt gets right inside the bike and I'm thinking the snowfoam will lift this out.


----------



## Hog Maniac (Nov 28, 2008)

Let us know how you get on. I am going to try mine soon. I would not use a pressure washer too near a bike.


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Will do weather permitting bit cold atm.

Selling the pressure washer as it is too powerfull for this kinda thing but will miss the snowfoaming


----------



## Hog Maniac (Nov 28, 2008)

Hand pump thread

Did you see my other thread. If you want the secret modification to a plant sprayer PM me.


----------



## Andy B (Feb 3, 2007)

I snow foam my ZX7R and have no ill effects at all.

Just a bit of common sense is needed, keep away from the clocks and electrical stuff, just remember bikes can ride in wet weather so snow foaming a bike or power washing it is not a problem :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Snow foamed mine a couple of times, just because I could . No problems whatsoever and managed to reach parts that would be difficult by hand. PW'd from a yard or so to rinse. :thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Andy B said:


> I snow foam my ZX7R and have no ill effects at all.
> 
> Just a bit of common sense is needed, keep away from the clocks and electrical stuff, just remember bikes can ride in wet weather so snow foaming a bike or power washing it is not a problem :thumb:


Second that, have snowfoamed a Honda CBR125R and a Kawasaki ER-5,

neither of them had a problem, just common sense really.

When i get my brand new SV650 Sport in April, i'll be snowfoaming that too.

Tim


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

My bikes get snow foamed pretty much daily at the moment when using them due to the salt, etc on the road ... no problems at all and have been doing it for several years now... once they have been rinsed off they get sprayed with Scottoiler FS365 and then put into the garage


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Where can I get this stuff from (Scottoiler FS365) ? or a good website?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.bikingdirect.com/product/1545/scottoiler-fs365-spray-5-litre-cleaner-bike-care.html

5 litres of the stuff.  handy not to sure if thats a good price or not? seems on ok though.


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've also done my Mum's tricycle, all into the nooks and crannys, it was absolutely fine afterwards


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I tend to foam mine with the Gilmour rather than the pressure washer :thumb:

Darren


----------



## McWullie (Nov 25, 2008)

I would just use Muck off does the same job & it's in a handy spray at least you know your not going to be blasting bits that don't need it!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i have snow foamed my GSXR1000 with no problems as it was caked! but rinsed with hose afterwards not pressure washer.


----------



## Hog Maniac (Nov 28, 2008)

Just had a go. cleans the floor as well.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

lol @ snowfoam in the garage  awesome!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice! in the garage aswell haha!


----------

